# Rings for a 1952 Case VAC



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a friend that is doing a restoration on a 52Case VAC and he needs a set of New Old Stock rings. He bought a new set of chrome rings and the bottom rings are too thin for the grooves in the original pistons. The original pistons are in fine condition except that the lower two rings should be 5/32" rather than 1/8" 
Anyone know if he has the right pistons or does he just need some NOS iron rings?
Thanks!


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any suggestions as to where he might find a set of rings to buy, he has money!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Where have you/he looked so far? Obviously parts for a 50+ year old tractor are hard to find. Have you looked at this?

http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/store/model_parts.cgi?SearchArea=CASE&&md=VAC&r=zone

They offer overhaul kits for his model though I don't know if they offer the correct rings as a separate item.

Andy


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the information for Yesterday's Tractor Company. It looks like thay will have exactly what he needs! I will sicc him onto them!



The guy is not familular with any restoration vendors for old tractors. He went to modern Case IH dealers and was sold a set of chrome rings that don't fit in the groves of the original pistons. I am not a Case guy but restore old cars, trucks, and Ford tractors. I figured that if there were any Case tractor restorers around they would be here. I got him a couple of Case parts places that deal in CASE VAC tractor parts, hopeing they had some NOS rings for his engine. I told him he probably needed to consider buying a overhaul kit with pistons rings inserts and maybe sleeves. He is hopeful that he can find the correct rings. This is his first effort. He bought the tractor and wanted to "fix it up"
cruisin :jumpropeb :dancingfo


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Glad to help out. Let us know how he does getting the old girl running again.


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

I sure will


----------

